# Fish Oil?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

How many of you give your dogs fish oil? Those of you that do, what kind do you give them?


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmmm, i never heard of givinq a dog fish oil?

interesting... is it a healthy thing or something?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

All of my dogs get fish oil. I buy the 1000mg capsules from Sam's Club. Lilo the chihuahua gets one capsule twice a day. I don't puncture it or anything, I just toss it in with her food and she eats it with no problems. It helps keep her coat in good shape. Her veterinary dermatologist recommended that dosage when she went to him for bad skin and coat issues.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Iceland Pure salmon oil, cod liver oil, sardine & anchovy, coconut and Extra Virgin pure olive oils for my crew. What they get depends on what I feel like giving that day lol. I add about 1/2 a teaspoon of whatever it is mixed in with their food. 

Fish oils/oils are great for your dog's coat, skin, and joint health. It is also good for their hearts!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

I give it to my dogs. Right now I'm using Grizzly Salmon Oil. They seen to like it, and it's great for their skin and coat.

View attachment 5789


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> All of my dogs get fish oil. I buy the 1000mg capsules from Sam's Club. Lilo the chihuahua gets one capsule twice a day. I don't puncture it or anything, I just toss it in with her food and she eats it with no problems. It helps keep her coat in good shape. Her veterinary dermatologist recommended that dosage when she went to him for bad skin and coat issues.



cool! now i know it helps there coats....
where do you get it?
is it recomended for any chi's?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, like I wrote, I buy mine from Sam's Club but you can find it pretty much anywhere; including most pet stores. You can buy it in capsule form or in a squirt bottle that you measure out the amount.

It can be given to any breed of dog to make their skin and coat nice and soft and shiny.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I use the Grizzly Salmon oil too. I usually give it 3-4 times a week or whenever I feel like it. Just 1/2 squirt on their food


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use fish oil too. I just buy the human kind, poke a hole in it and drizzle over his food a couple times a week. I also use coconut oil occasionally.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I use fish oil too. I just buy the human kind, poke a hole in it and drizzle over his food a couple times a week.


Same here. I use it once or twice a week.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the Iceland Pure line of fish oils; Salmon, Anchovy & Sardine, Cod.
Source Naturals Neptune Krill oil. 
Also, Tropical Traditions Gold Label Virgin Coconut Oil. 

All fish oils are rotated. 
Fish oils are given 3 days a week. Coconut oil 3-4 days a week. I change it around though. I do like to do one day with no oils. 

Like others have said, the oils are good for their coat, joints/inflammation, eyes, heart, etc....


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

omguthrie said:


> Well, like I wrote, I buy mine from Sam's Club but you can find it pretty much anywhere; including most pet stores. You can buy it in capsule form or in a squirt bottle that you measure out the amount.
> 
> It can be given to any breed of dog to make their skin and coat nice and soft and shiny.



cool! thanks


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I feed missing link vet formula, it has all the omega 3's. Paco's coat is fantastic. His coat is on the thin side, he is single coated and it has helped alot.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I alternate the Grizzly Salmon oil with Barlean's Flax oil right now. If I'm not using real liver (raw) I give some cod liver oil for pets from Nordic Naturals. Also, I like to give sardine's in olive oil once a week===they love it and they get an added dose of B vitamins Oh, and I do use the CocoNut chips as treats, they are very small and convenient to use


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know how much to give to a 3 pound Chi and how often? Bailey has a thin coat and a little scratchy. No fleas ect...


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

the salmon oil I use comes with a pump dispenser & I give 1/2 pump. The flax oil--1/8 to 1/2 t. I use one or the other most days.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just took Amberleah to vet today and she has some patchy dry skin and fur. Vet told me to put her on fish oil. she said human kind is good just pock it and add few drops to food every day..


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Adrop of salmon oil.


----------

